# Canadian Online Guitar Crap Retailers



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Looking for who's out there. Lets stick to listing sites of proper online retailers rather than someone who just lists their products.

These are guys I've used, all with good results.

Lauzon Music.

Boutique Tone

Axeandyoushallreceive

The Tube Store.com


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

+1 to www.axeandyoushallreceive.com - Scott's a straight-up dude trying to make a living in what would be a dream job for many of us gearheads. 

Randy Fay/Phaez Amps is not really an online dealer per se, although I believe he's currently trying to put together an online presence. Randy's A-1, as are his products.

Steamco Music (www.steamcomusic.com) is great for cabs and speakers - incredible customer service.

I can't vouch for any other Cdn online dealers as I do most of my trading privately.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

http://long-mcquade.com
http://nantelmusic.com
http://moogaudio.com
http://stevesmusic.com
http://www.axemusic.com
http://tubesandmore.com


----------

